# Need best configuration for performance pc



## karthikeyanju (Nov 15, 2010)

I am planning to purchase a desktop in near future.

my budget is max 50k.

Mainly i am going to use the system for MATLAB programming. usually my programs runs for minimum 0.5 hrs and maximum 2 hrs (based on core2duo).
So I need a processor with high performance (AMD or intel both ok).

Hardly I will play chess and solitaire on PC, so i am not gaming guy.

Regularly i use the system for surfing the net.

Frequently I watch movies and lots and lots of music i will listen.

If I get additionally latest sophistication like USB3, eSATA and LED monitor within my budget, i will be happy.

Plz. suggest me a best configuration.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Cilus (Nov 15, 2010)

Well lets try Intel based config 1st

*CPU: Intel Core i5 760 2.8 Ghz @ 9.6K
Mobo: Biostar TP55 @ 6.6k
Ram: 3 X 2 GB Kingston DDR3 1333 MHz @ 5.1K
HDD: Seagate 2 TB 7200 RPM SATA with 32 MB Cache @ 5k
Display: BenQ 22" G2220 1080P LCD Display @ 7.5K
Cabinet: Cooler Master Elite 430 @ 2.6k
PSU: Corsair VX550W @ 4.7k
Gfx Card: Zotac 9600GT 512MB GDDR3 Eco @ 3.6k
DVD Writer: LG 22X SATA @ 0.9K
Keyboard & Mouse: At your choice 0.8K*

Total 46.4K. Suggested the graphics card as P55 motherboards does not have on-board graphics. Apart from gaming, it will also help you to watch HD movies and some audio/video editing applications. I7 is the best performer regarding the applications you've mentioned. Use rest of the money for getting a good UPS and speakers for you.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 15, 2010)

AMD Phenom II X6 1090T - 14.5k
Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H - 4.5k
2GB Kingston DDR3 RAM - 1.8k or Corsair XMS3 6GB(3*2GB) DDR3 1333MHz - 7k
HDD 500GB - 1.9k
Keyboard/Mouse - .8k
CM Elite 310 - 1.6k
Corsair VX450 - 3.5k or CX400 - 2.7k
BenQ G2220HD - 7.9k or BenQ G2222HD LED - 8.9k
LG DVD writer - .9k

Other members mite give u better MoBo options.Also all this cost will u arnd 42k so u can go for a mediocre GPU wid rest of d cash.But honestly since u aint into gamin u should go for UPS n Speakers wid rest of d cash.

Oh CRAP 4got abt Intel config!!Anyways *Cilus* has already suggested!!


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 15, 2010)

Cilus said:


> Well lets try Intel based config 1st
> 
> *CPU: Intel Core i7 760 2.8 Ghz @ 9.6K*



u mean i5 760 right???

@karthikeyanju
Both of the above config are good...btw do u currently have speakers or are you planning on buying one...??

from Cilus config you can opt for a 1TB HDD and VX450W PSU..and use the money for an awesome pair of headphones if you have a speaker or buy Altec MX 6021 at 7k..it has an awesome Bass and is a very good speaker if your are into rock or similar music......


----------



## Cilus (Nov 15, 2010)

Ya I've meant i5. That was a typo, thanks for pointing it out. Edited my post.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 15, 2010)

my suggestion - 

AMD Phenom II x6 1055t @ 9.5k
MSI 880GMA E45 @ 4.5k
G.Skill 4GB DDR3 1333 Ripjaws Kit @ 4.2k
Sapphire HD5550 DDR3 @ 4.3k
Seagate 1TB 7200.12 @ 2.8k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
Corsair VX450W @ 3.7k
NZXT GAMMA @ 2k
Benq G2420HD @ 11k
Altec Lansing VS2421 @ 2.3k
Logitech K & M COMBO @ 0.7k
APC 650VA @ 3k

Total - 48.9k

as u watch movies u should get 24" screen as its in ur budget. That processor is powerful enough for ur programming needs. The gfx card i mentioned will be enough for movies.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 16, 2010)

Jas, remove the ATI graphics card from your config and add a Nvidia CUDA enabled card. The reason is one software plugin AccelerEyes with Jacket is available for MATLAB which enables any CUDA enabled GPU to process MATLAb program and till now it does not support ATI stream.

2ndly MATLAB is faster in  Intel Nehalem architecture due to the addition of extra instruction sets, mainly SSE4 and SSE 4.1 which are missing in AMD processors. MATLAB can take advantage of all the SSE instruction sets like SSE2, SSE3 and new SSE4. In fact MATLAB is better in Intel CPUs for a long time. They even run better in the older C2Q 9XXX processors also.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 16, 2010)

thanks for the info cilus.
then get GT240 @ around 4k 

Intel Core i5 760 @ 9.8k
MSI P55A GD55 @ 6.5K


----------



## karthikeyanju (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks for your replies.

You people technical guys talking about ATI and CUDA. I don't have much insight into those things. 
Cilius, whether i have to buy any extra hardware for running MATLAB Codes on GPU. You have only 512MB ram for graphics card. will it be sufficient for my programs.

I thought that AMD core 6 processor is better, since it is having more no of cores than i5. but u r saying that i5 will do better for MATLAB. So I am confused now. Since both are coming at same price. Which one I should go for.

Waiting for your reply.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## rajan1311 (Nov 17, 2010)

Guys, prices of the P2 x6 has crashed...
P2 X6 1090T -Rs11400
1055T-Rs8500

got one for a friend last week..
Did not know matlab could take so loong...we use it in college, on old pentium 4...


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 17, 2010)

You kidding,right?1090T for 11.4k!!!!:flu-surprised8:...where did you buy it from?local retailer or online store?


----------



## rajan1311 (Nov 17, 2010)

local, if you need, ill ship it to you...


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 17, 2010)

^^lol thanks buddy!!But just bought Athlon II X4 635 a couple of months back so can't ask my folks for cash inorder to buy a new procc.But good to know about the price cut!!


----------



## Cilus (Nov 17, 2010)

No it is true, the price of 1055T was 8.6K when I last time checked in Kolkata. Forgot to mention in here.
And karthikeyanju, regarding your query, you don't need any extra hardware to run Matlab on GPU, you just need to plug an CUDA enabled Graphics card from Nvidia. All cards starting from Geforce 8000 series support CUDA. So get a Nvidia 9600 GT for enabling CUDA for MATLAB. 
You may need some software plugin for it. Check the link I've given in my previous post. *I think it is Jacket 1.6 for MATLAB*
And regarding your 6 Core query, MATLAB itself is based on slow running processes as it uses extensive mathematical formulas. So for optimizing performance it is highly optimized for using SIMD instruction sets like SSE2, SSE3 and newly SSE4 and SSE4.1. Although it is multi-core aware and creates multiple threads to be executed on different CPU cores, if the cores does not have support for the mentioned instruction sets, each of the thread will be executed slowly.
Now Intel processors have support for latest SSE4 and SSE4.1 which results very high rate of executions of the threads and performs better than their 6 core AMD counterparts.


----------



## karthikeyanju (Nov 18, 2010)

my local vendor telling that instead bio star motherboard go for Asus P7P55D-PRO motherboard. whether his decision is correct. it is costing around Rs.9800


----------



## karthikeyanju (Nov 22, 2010)

@cilus and @jas, I am getting only Gigabyte and ASUS boards only here. Is it good. Which board i should purchase for core i5.
I am not getting cooler master and corsair. Instead I am getting zebronics and transcend. may be i am for away from city. So may not get those. Will it be good too (zeb and trans)
Regarding cooling is it enough to have cabinet alone? should I add extra fans.
@cilus, you said that SSE4 and SSE4.1 will work with threads. But core i5 is not hyperthreading support. Will it work. I may be wrong in understanding the concept. plz. explain me.
Eagerly Waiting for your reply.
Thanks in advance


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 22, 2010)

You couldn't get CM & Corsair - I assume you are talking about PSUs,right?
As for MoBo why duncha order online?
Yups you are right!i5 760 doesn't have HT.But I guess "thread" in this context means "tasks".
"Although it is multi-core aware and creates multiple threads to be executed on different CPU cores, if the cores does not have support for the mentioned instruction sets, each of the thread will be executed slowly.
Now Intel processors have support for latest SSE4 and SSE4.1 which results very high rate of executions of the threads and performs better than their 6 core AMD counterparts."
The codes(SSE4 & other) have nothing to do with HT.Intel ones support the codes whereas AMD doesn't.Thats why even if AMD has 6 cores, it'll be slower in executing the "threads" a.k.a "tasks" than the Intel's 4 cores.
*Cilus*,I hope this is what you meant.If not sorry & I'll delete this post too.PEACE!!


----------



## karthikeyanju (Dec 14, 2010)

hi guys,
after bit surfing i found that sse4 and previous generation instruction sets are also supported by AMD processors.
SSE4 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
MATLAB recent version 2010b supports only sse3 not sse4.
fine now tell me guys, whether i shd strict to cilus config. or i should look for other.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 15, 2010)

SSE4 is not supported in AMD processors, released till now. AMD is having their own set of instructions called SSE4A which is having only a 4 instruction sets from the original SSE4 and 2 new SSE instructions.
I think you made the mistake my checking about the AMD's K10 architecture. K10 is the upcoming processor architecture from AMD which is going to be released on Q1 of 2011.
The current generation processors like Athlon II or Phenom II are based on their K9 architecture and don't support SSE4.

As I told you MAtlab is multithreaded only for particular case like Matrix Operations but most of the cases it depends upon single thread performance and memory speed and Intel i5 760 is better in both, in single threaded performance as well as memory bandwidth. So Intel i5/i7 is always a better choice.


----------



## karthikeyanju (Dec 16, 2010)

After getting information from cilus, I have finalized the configuration. Any final changes....

CPU: Intel Core i5 760 2.8 Ghz @ 9.6K
Mobo: Gigabyte GA-P55M-UD2 @ 6.4k
Ram: 2 X 4 GB Kingston DDR3 1333 MHz @ 5.3K
HDD: Seagate 1 TB 7200 RPM SATA with 32 MB Cache @ 3k
Display: BenQ 22" G2220 1080P LCD Display @ 7.5K
Cabinet: Cooler Master Elite 430 @ 2.6k
PSU: Corsair VX450W @ 3.7k
Gfx Card: Zotac GT240 1GB DDR3 @ 4.7k
DVD Writer: LG 22X SATA @ 0.9K
Keyboard & Mouse: Logitech MK140 combo 0.8K
UPS: numeric 600VA @1.5k
Speaker: Altec Lancing vs2621@1.6k

Total:50.1k

Thank you guys.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 18, 2010)

^ Looks good.


----------

